# Exportation of Honeybees from Puerto Rico



## karmahoneyproject (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello I was curious if anyone had any information on this. My understanding from reading a recent article on motherjones is that it is possible on a state by state basis?

article I am referencing: https://www.motherjones.com/environ...olony-collapse-disorder-africanized-honeybee/

If anyone has any further insight or links to more information it would be greatly appreciated,


Thank you!


Devon


----------

